
GraphQL concepts I wish someone explained to me a year ago - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-514d5b3c0eab
======
nareshbhatia
Struggling to apply GraphQL to real projects? I did too.

In a recent blog article, npmjs co-founder @seldo commented that GraphQL will
be a technical force to reckon with in 2019. He says there's a good chance
you'll be using it in new projects.

I'd like to share the concepts (like scaling subscriptions) I learned the hard
way. You'll notice I'm using a realistic example that has multiple entities
and relationships. And it's relationships that cause us heartburn.

I'll be releasing one part a day for the next week (in case you'd like some
holiday travel reading). Here's what you can look forward to.

Part 1: GraphQL Basics

Part 2: Queries (server implementation)

Part 3: Queries (client implementation)

Part 4: Mutations (server implementation)

Part 5: Mutations (client implementation)

Part 6: Subscriptions (server implementation)

Part 7: Subscriptions (client implementation)

What have you struggled with in GraphQL? I'd love to hear your stories and
make it easier to get started.

